# Tips for Dealing with Infertility Issues



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

There is no job more noble than being a parent, but infertility issues are very common and they can be devastating for a couple who wants nothing more than to bring a child into the world. There are many potential causes for infertility issues and, regardless of the cause, this problem can drive a wedge between a couple, causing a great deal of marital stress. Keep reading to learn some tips for dealing with infertility issues in a healthy way.

*The Impact of Infertility on a Marriage*

Learning that you or your partner is unable to have children can herald a whirlwind of emotions. First comes a sense of loss – you may feel as though you are missing out on an experience you have been looking forward to all your life. Next you might experience anger, or even jealousy of other couples who are able to have children. At some point you might experience denial – becoming unwilling to believe that this could really be happening to you. You may even experience shame, feeling like you are less of a man (or woman) for being unable to have children. 

Not only will these emotions wreak havoc on your body and mind, but they can cause a great deal of stress in your relationship as well. If you and your partner are struggling to get pregnant, the act of sense may lose its intimacy and become a chore - it may even cause you anxiety or create sexual tension between you and your partner. If the two of you have chosen to try fertility treatments, the financial burden can create stress in your relationship as well. You two may argue over the cost of treatment or you may feel differently about what your best options are. 

*How to Deal with the Stress of Infertility*

Every person and every couple handles stress differently – there is no formula for the right way to handle infertility issues. There are, however, some simple things you can do to reduce the stress and the emotional strain on your relationship – here are some tips:

•	Don’t hold it all in – acknowledge and share your feelings with your partner. It is okay to cry!

•	Find some support. If you feel like talking to your partner isn’t quite enough, don’t be afraid to seek out a support group or a professional counselor to help you work through your feelings.

•	Take time to relax. Whether you are engaged in fertility treatments or just stressing about the odds for pregnancy, stressing out won’t help anyone. Taking time to relax will benefit all involved.

•	Keep the lines of communication open. Have open and honest conversations with your spouse about your infertility issues and how you want to handle them. You two must make the decision together.

If becoming a parent just isn’t in the cards for you and your partner, it doesn’t have to be the end of the world – you have many options. Before you make any big decisions, however, make sure to deal with your infertility issues on an emotional level first to make sure that you are ready to move forward.

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Infertility treatments are big business. Do a lot of your own research before seeking medical assistance.


----------

